# Newbie from New Hampshire



## sketchball (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, this is my first year of making animated props. I've always done the static displays (yawn) but I'm trying to jazz things up a bit. 
I've found that yard sales are now my second favorite activity.. If it's got a motor, I'm snagging it. Anyways, I'm glad to be here with folks who share the same passion as me - Halloween!
Hello to all and happy haunting.
Newbie in New Hampshire


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, sketch! And now I'm going to sic my static props on you

(We're starting to move into some animation as well)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Do you have any pictures of your props to share with us? We love pictures.


----------

